Ask HN: Is there anyone who wants to write a GAN book with me? - jguertl
======
JohnSleeper
Perhaps you should add some information about who you are and why you see a
need for a GAN book.

~~~
godelmachine
I'm not the OP but I think its time someone takes the lead in writing a GAN
book. GAN is to ANN, which is the most popular algo in field of "AI", if I may
take the liberty to say so. GAN is to AI what hacking is to computing.
Initially I thought Springer may release a special version directed on GAN's,
but I don't think that will happen unless someone takes the lead.

